# Mac-N-Cheese supper



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2022)

Well I had a nothing planned for supper the other day. So I searched the fridge and pantry for some grub that we had on hand. Low and behold I found the fixings for some mac-n-cheese. I'm putting this in the side items forum, because it's normally - well a side. This ones is juiced up a bit to make it more of a supper. Enough jibber-jabbering. Lets get to the eats.

Starting out with some cheddar and Gouda:








Freshly shredded:






Bacon and Kielbasa:








After the bacon is cooked the Kielbasa goes in:







All cooked up and waiting their turn:








Roux is made with equal parts butter and flour. One pint of heavy cream, and a cup of whole milk. The milk is added slowly and if more is needed then add more.
Slowly add and stir in the grated cheese:







Next stir in the al dente mini-shells:







Now add the bacon crumbles and kielbasa:







Slowly stir to combine. Hint: I also added some of the bacon juice for some extra flavor:







Spread into an appropriately sized casserole dish and bake at 350* until cheese is bubbling and turning a golden brown:  






Money shot:






Thanks for taking a look

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 4, 2022)

Dang Chris!  That is my kind of mac-n-cheese.  
Nice!


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2022)

Nice Chris,  nothing wrong with making a meal or two out of that.  I have made similar and topped with panko or bread crumbs before going into the oven.  Never did the kielbasa though,  that sounds good!


----------



## tbern (Oct 4, 2022)

great looking mac and cheese!! thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Dang Chris!  That is my kind of mac-n-cheese.
> Nice!


Thanks SHS. This is an evolution of what my mother used to make when I was growing up. It's been tweaked here and there, but the basic's are the same. 



clifish said:


> Nice Chris,  nothing wrong with making a meal or two out of that.  I have made similar and topped with panko or bread crumbs before going into the oven.  Never did the kielbasa though,  that sounds good!



Appreciate it Cliff. If it was just me eating it then I would have used bread crumbs/panko on the top, but since the wife doesn't like it that way. You know the rest of the story.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2022)

tbern said:


> great looking mac and cheese!! thanks for sharing your recipe!


Thank you very much Bern, and your welcome.

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 4, 2022)

Oh man that is some good-looking bacon sausage mac!  I can even see it on a pizza crust vs the Pyrex pan!


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 4, 2022)

Very nice
Must be the season. I smoked a batch on Sunday myself. Mine is planned for lunches in the tractor


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 4, 2022)

What? You actually cook inside? And in the kitchen? Is there a weber kettle in the kitchen?  I need all my questions answered ASAP.  If not, I know some people on the dark web who are water department employees at various locations throughout the United States. 


Mac n cheese is one of my favorites. Yours looks delicious!
LIKE


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 4, 2022)

Gee Chris, that just about had me on the way to Freezermart to liberate my last bag of bacon trimmings before I remembered using them in some beans last week. Nice work, looks de-lish! RAY


----------



## BobP325 (Oct 4, 2022)

No smoke? G-r-r-r.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 4, 2022)

You killed that Chris. If we weren’t friends before, we would be now, or at least I’d be begging for a plate. That is an absolutely fantastic meal Sir.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Oh man that is some good-looking bacon sausage mac!  I can even see it on a pizza crust vs the Pyrex pan!


Thanks Civil, I was thinking rolled up in a nice fatty, but now you got me thinking.



Fueling Around said:


> Very nice
> Must be the season. I smoked a batch on Sunday myself. Mine is planned for lunches in the tractor



Appreciate it Fueling, it is getting colder around here. We had our first heavy frost the other morning, and the leaves are a changing. Time to revisit the winter comfort foods.

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Oct 4, 2022)

Too bad you didn't have any of that good Wisconsin cheese on hand. HAH!
Looks great, belly full of happy.

You better answer Justin before the " meter readers" start pokin' around.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> What? You actually cook inside? And in the kitchen? Is there a weber kettle in the kitchen?  I need all my questions answered ASAP.  If not, I know some people on the dark web who are water department employees at various locations throughout the United States.
> 
> 
> Mac n cheese is one of my favorites. Yours looks delicious!
> LIKE



Thank you Justin and here ya go:
1. You cook inside - Yes on occasion, but the wife has to show me how to turn on the oven.
2. and in the kitchen - Again Yes, but I have to do the dishes after.
3. Is there a Weber kettle in the kitchen - No but I do have a micro-wave

As far as the water department people go. We have well water so you would need people in the electric department to help you out.



sawhorseray said:


> Gee Chris, that just about had me on the way to Freezermart to liberate my last bag of bacon trimmings before I remembered using them in some beans last week. Nice work, looks de-lish! RAY


Appreciate it Ray, Sounds like it's time to make more bacon. We use salt pork for bacon here. It was my grandma's recipe.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2022)

BobP325 said:


> No smoke? G-r-r-r.


Thanks Bob, smoking it would have brought it up another notch, but it wasn't in the cards the day I made it.


SmokinEdge said:


> You killed that Chris. If we weren’t friends before, we would be now, or at least I’d be begging for a plate. That is an absolutely fantastic meal Sir.


Appreciate it Edge. Anytime your in the northeast give me a jingle.


Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 4, 2022)

Heck yeah, Chris!! Is mac-n-cheese one of the food groups?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Too bad you didn't have any of that good Wisconsin cheese on hand. HAH!
> Looks great, belly full of happy.
> 
> You better answer Justin before the " meter readers" start pokin' around.



Appreciate it Moto. 
Ha, Normally I would have used Cabot cheese, but I got these from work in a thank you basket. Justin's buddies!!! They're friends of Justin's can they even read. 

Chris


----------



## Ishi (Oct 4, 2022)

Nice! That would make a great winter comfort meal


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2022)

Looks very tasty Chris... Yum!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2022)

Looks gooood sir
Many times I make a side, a main ,
and I'm good with that also, lol

David


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Civil, I was thinking rolled up in a nice fatty, but now you got me thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Bacon Mac & Cheese Pizza is a thing!!!!!  You NEED to try it!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Appreciate it Edge. Anytime your in the northeast give me a jingle.


Wow, I will keep that in mind, very nice gesture and much appreciated. Ya never know.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 4, 2022)

That looks fantastic !!  I could eat a bowl or 4 easily !


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Heck yeah, Chris!! Is mac-n-cheese one of the food groups?


Thank you Charles, and yes I do believe it's one of the food groups.



Ishi said:


> Nice! That would make a great winter comfort meal


Appreciate it Ishi, It's starting to get cold here. Overnight temps are in the 30's. So it's time to break out the comfort food. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks very tasty Chris... Yum!


Thanks John, The next-dayers get a shot or two of hot sauce. Gotta get the change of pace in there. 


SmokinEdge said:


> Wow, I will keep that in mind, very nice gesture and much appreciated. Ya never know.


No problem Edge, although be very weary of our roads. Allot of folks bend their rims in the pot holes. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks gooood sir
> Many times I make a side, a main ,
> and I'm good with that also, lol
> 
> David



Thank you David, Another good pasta variation is Fried spaghetti in a butter and cheese sauce. 



civilsmoker said:


> Bacon Mac & Cheese Pizza is a thing!!!!!  You NEED to try it!



Sounds great Civil, Is it just the MnC on a pizza crust or is there more to it? I'll do a forum search to see if I can find examples. Thanks for the heads up. I love pizza.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

jaxgatorz said:


> That looks fantastic !!  I could eat a bowl or 4 easily !


Many thanks Jax. It seems no matter how much you make. It's never enough.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

mike243


 CTXSmokeLover

B
 BigW.
 Thanks for the likes.

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 5, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Sounds great Civil, Is it just the MnC on a pizza crust or is there more to it? I'll do a forum search to see if I can find examples. Thanks for the heads up. I love pizza.
> 
> Chris


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/introducing-the-mac-cheese-brisket-pizza.314296/

Here you go, a brisket version and the original version at the end of the thread.  The bacon on top crisps up and becomes very tasty....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 5, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Fried spaghetti in a butter and cheese sauce.



I think both Mona and I would be up for that , lots of cracked pepper
Sounds very good    ( maybe some fried onions also )

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/introducing-the-mac-cheese-brisket-pizza.314296/
> 
> Here you go, a brisket version and the original version at the end of the thread.  The bacon on top crisps up and becomes very tasty....


That looks fantastic Civil. I can see myself rustling up a pie like that in the near future. Bonus I do have some leftover brisket slices sitting in a deep freeze that I could use, but I'd have to come up with a substitute for the brisket butter. Thanks again.



DRKsmoking said:


> I think both Mona and I would be up for that , lots of cracked pepper
> Sounds very good    ( maybe some fried onions also )
> 
> David


Appreciate it Dave. Whenever we cook spaghetti I always pull some of the cooked noodles for frying the next day before it's mixed in with the sauce.  Pepper is a must and onions would be a fabulous addition. 

Chris


----------



## ddow229 (Oct 5, 2022)

YUM-MAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

ddow229 said:


> YUM-MAY


Appreciate it ddow

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 6, 2022)

That looks awesome Chris . Nice technique too .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That looks awesome Chris . Nice technique too .


Appreciate it Rich, It's the best way I know of to get creamy MnC without using Valveeta. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 7, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Well I had a nothing planned for supper the other day. So I searched the fridge and pantry for some grub that we had on hand. Low and behold I found the fixings for some mac-n-cheese. I'm putting this in the side items forum, because it's normally - well a side. This ones is juiced up a bit to make it more of a supper. Enough jibber-jabbering. Lets get to the eats.
> 
> Starting out with some cheddar and Gouda:
> 
> ...


Looks great to me I think it is on my Sunday supper plans with smoked Turkey
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2022)

tropics said:


> Looks great to me I think it is on my Sunday supper plans with smoked Turkey
> Richie


Appreciate Richie, Ummm smoked turkey sounds really good. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2022)

meatallica


 boykjo
 Thanks for the likes

Chris


----------

